# Come faccio a vedere video bloccati su Youtube?



## admin (4 Giugno 2013)

Ogni tanto, su youtube, quando si cerca un video da guardare appare l'avviso "*YouTube Video Not Available in Your Country" (Il video non è disponibile nel vostro paese).
*
Perchè appare questo messaggio? E come fare per guardare ugualmente il video nonostante le *limitazioni*? Chi carica un video su Youtube, può decidere di mostrarlo solo ad un certo target di fruitori residenti in una determinata area geografica. Altri video possono essere *bloccati* per ragioni di *Copyright*. 

Per provare a superare queste limitazioni, ci sono alcuni *trucchi*:

Il primo, riguarda la sostituzione di*/watch?v= partr *(che si trova nell'url del video che vogliamo guardare) con */v/

*Se questo trucco non dovesse funzionare, esistono dei *plugin* disponibili per tutti i *browser* che potrebbero fare al caso nostro.*

Il plugin **Unblocker.**yt *una volta scaricato ed installato permette di guardare i video bloccati nella nostra nazione, in Italia.

In alternativa, ci sono sempre i *Proxy*


----------

